
Basic Node.js Lambda Function Concepts - renownedmedia
https://medium.com/intrinsic/basic-node-js-lambda-function-concepts-c0d1e00d4528
======
entropie
OT; but can anybody can hint me to a good ressource where to learn more about
Promises and how to use them correctly?

~~~
marvinpinto
I found this pouchdb blog post[1] really helpful when first trying to wrap my
head around promise chaining patterns. Highly recommend!

[1]: [https://pouchdb.com/2015/05/18/we-have-a-problem-with-
promis...](https://pouchdb.com/2015/05/18/we-have-a-problem-with-
promises.html)

